# What can you tell me about this watch: Theorema Paragon.



## tintasuja (Nov 11, 2010)

After the arrival of my Tao International (that I'm using right now and preparing a review), I already have my eyes in a new piece: the Theorema Paragon.
I just love the looks of it but I would like to know more about the movement. In the dial it says Germany, but I'm shure that it's BS. It looks like a chinese movement but I can't tell for shure.

Description:

18kt gold stainless steel case 
35 stones automatic movement
Metropolis advertisement 
Weekday, monthly indication 
24 hour indication 
waterproof 50 meters 
Size 42 mm without crown

I couldn't find any movement pictures on the web but you can see one in the Bay listing (I don't know if I'm allowed to put the link here. If not, sorry).
What can you tell me about the brand?
Do you know any brands with models similar to this one?
Any help or sugestion would be very much apreciated.


----------



## Reecek (Sep 30, 2010)

100% Germasian, just Google Paragon and you will find it's sold under a few manufacture names, they are not GMT as you probably know.


----------



## tintasuja (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks for the comment, Reecek. Can you enlight me about the GMT function?


----------



## Reecek (Sep 30, 2010)

tintasuja said:


> Thanks for the comment, Reecek. Can you enlight me about the GMT function?


When I was looking it over a few months ago I thought it had dual time having country time zones displayed but of course the large hand is for month setting only not 24hr GMT time, pity, I would have purchased it otherwise.


----------



## tintasuja (Nov 11, 2010)

You're right, Reecek. Just noticed it now. I still like the design. Pity that the city names have no practical use.


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

It's a German-owned brand, but the watch has been ordered straight out of a Chinese OEM company's catalogue. The movement is variant of the Shanghai 'B'.

I like the recessed pushers, but I don't like the mismatched crowns and I can't figure out a use for the city names display.


----------



## ed21x (Feb 11, 2011)

could this watch potentially have a world time function that advances the hour hand?


----------



## tintasuja (Nov 11, 2010)

Chascomm: I agree with you regarding the crowns. It's the only thing that puts me off in the watch. And the price aswell. $130 seems a bit pricey.
What can you say about the quality of the movement?


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

tintasuja said:


> Chascomm: I agree with you regarding the crowns. It's the only thing that puts me off in the watch. And the price aswell. $130 seems a bit pricey.
> What can you say about the quality of the movement?


The base movement and auto-winding module have a good reputation. Some of the dial-side modules can be a bit flaky but this one should be alright as there's nothing too tricky in it. I haven't had an opportunity to try out one of the current series (some changes to the winding gear), but the old ones are really nice to wind and set. They have an old-fashioned quality feel. And the auto-winding is quieter than many of the more modern designs and works well. The second hand is mounted directly on the 4th wheel so there are no jitters. Decent power-reserve and accuracy (and easier to adjust if necessary than some of the new small-balance designs).


----------



## tintasuja (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks for the insight, Chascomm. Do you have any opinion on the price?


----------

